# Super Black HMPK



## leed (Feb 22, 2017)

Wow!! released them and there was a lot of nipping right away, but came back after 30 minutes of being worried and as a first time breeder I was curious. To my surprise they started spawning!!! So fast! I thought I would have to wait at least 3 days like most people. Here's a photo of the father and mother and their eggs, they are still spawning at this moment!! But I wanted to snap some shots.

Hopefully I can keep the frys alive! I'll keep you guys updated and I hope you guys enjoy this journey with me and hopefully help my newbie self out. Thanks! :grin2:

Edit: I should probably say I bought this pair from Vietnam, but the breeder doesn't remember what generation they are in... but I guess this will be f2 assuming I need a complicated melano and/or black lace gene. I'm still not familiar with genetics, I just want to breed. :smile2:


----------



## RickyTan (Jan 26, 2017)

really nice, glad you got a very nice pair and not breeding pet store bettas like how i started, looking forwards to this spawn log, solid colors are some of my favorites especially super blacks and super reds.


----------



## Nelvick (Jul 13, 2018)

Wow very nice. As mention Rick, you start with the right pair. I guess most of us started with petstore pairs that does not give us the best result. Not impossible but less chances because you do not know the exact age, health, conditions and line. 

For better results make sure that water is no more than 3 or 4 inches deep. If is more than that will be more difficult for the male taking care of the eggs and fry and also is more difficult for the fry to breath air. 

I have high success with low shallow water level. Don't get me wrong. I am a noob, i have less than 20 pairs breaded and learning every day. 

Good Luck and enjoy !!


----------



## Waffled Betta (Aug 8, 2018)

Beautiful pair! Can't wait to see the fry!


----------



## leed (Feb 22, 2017)

Bad news... my microworm culture is infested with fruit fly larvaes.... I do have vinegar eels that I just set up today. I made sure to completely cover the openings with a piece of toilet paper and rubber band. The mw got infested cause I poked a hole on the bottle cap. There was a lot of mw... sadly I will have to reorder a new culture. They did produce fairly fast. Only took 2 days and I had more than enough from both containers. 

The father is still taking care of the eggs, the nest is humongous. I'm expecting them to hatch tomorrow. 

The female is currently healing. Seems like her dorsal fins might not heal to its original state, but she's still gorgeous and healthy.


----------



## Nelvick (Jul 13, 2018)

I had the same issues of Fruit fly larvae in my white worms culture. They are harmful to the white worms. 
I cant wait to see your results. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## leed (Feb 22, 2017)

Happy to announce that they hatched today. Super hard to get photos since male decided to put the nest far into the back and away from me. Haha he blocked so much shots too, wouldn't let me take any photos.


----------



## Nelvick (Jul 13, 2018)

That's actually pretty good pictures !!! Congratulations !!! 

Keep us updated !!!


----------



## leed (Feb 22, 2017)

Didn't have time to post anything last night, about 95% free swimming this morning took the male out. feed them some vinegar eels. Don't know how much I should be feeding since it's harder to see than microworms. MW supposed to arrive today, but not arriving until Monday.


----------



## Nelvick (Jul 13, 2018)

For my next breeding i will have infusoria ready since looks like banana worms are still too large for them in the first week. Many die starving i guess.


----------



## leed (Feb 22, 2017)

Nelvick said:


> For my next breeding i will have infusoria ready since looks like banana worms are still too large for them in the first week. Many die starving i guess.


That's great to know and quite sad that many are starving :crying:


----------



## leed (Feb 22, 2017)

here are some cute photos of some fry free swimming! Super hard to take the photos, but I want to say that there is approximately 100 frys, a lot more than I anticipated, but the more the better. :grin2: Hopefully everything goes smoothly in this spawn.


----------



## RickyTan (Jan 26, 2017)

awesome, im always anxious during the first week cause its so hard to see them.


----------



## leed (Feb 22, 2017)

Quite interesting, I go out of town on fridays and come back on sundays. I'm surprised they all survived. I still see 1 or 2 swimming vertically/can't swim. However, I did put like about 10ml of vinegar eel on friday night. Came back and put some more in, I also put some fine powder, supposed to be "micro", but it did attract a lot of the frys though. They started to munch on something too small for me to see. I wasn't sure if it was vinegar eels or something smaller, I was able to see some vinegar eels swimming in the area too.

My tank does have plants and small micro critters swimming around and i saw a worm, maybe detritus. 

my heater and airline tube for sponge filter is starting to build a fuzzy brown coat. - what should i do?, also the bottom seems dirty, but then it could just be the IAL.


----------



## leed (Feb 22, 2017)

Forgot to add that some fry have a black color, some are minimal, while some has no black color. So I'm assuming based on my spawn. If they grow up. I'll get a combination of dark colored and Cambodians. If I did my research correct. I should get some black lace, melano, super blacks, Cambodians, steel blues, etc


----------



## heyhoo (May 9, 2018)

how big is your tank? I have trouble finding frys, I think my tank is too big, having trouble finding my frys


----------



## leed (Feb 22, 2017)

heyhoo said:


> how big is your tank? I have trouble finding frys, I think my tank is too big, having trouble finding my frys


I spawned in a 5gallon, if they just hatched then they are like a piece of hair, have to be at eye level to see them. Otherwise i can see most of my frys about 1 feet away from my tank, they are pretty spread out though, but most of mine are near the surface which makes it easier to see. 

So if they are free swimming you should be able to see them. mine are roughly the size of a newborn guppy right now. some are still smaller.


----------



## Nelvick (Jul 13, 2018)

How many do you still have a life?


----------



## leed (Feb 22, 2017)

Nelvick said:


> How many do you still have a life?


Oh no... I think i only have like 10 left... I realized that it was white fungus just now, and it was fine last night, but then this morning, its all over the tank. I should've known better. I forgot to get snails. Hopefully my last 10 stays alive, I might re spawn a new batch. They are getting stuck to the fungus and then they die from starvation i think.


----------



## leed (Feb 22, 2017)

Yes, water quality is important. The white fungus isn't harmful apparently, but for me they are since the frys get trapped and they starve.

I was able to save 10 fry today did a complete water change, but fry are still in their old water but less fungus for sure. Hopefully it doesn't bloom over night. I think it started from the IAL. Since I did remember seeing the white fungus starting there. 

I didn't want to put them in the new water yet. 
Letting it age for a day and get to the right temperature as the old water. Hopefully these 10 fry will survive.


----------



## Nelvick (Jul 13, 2018)

I hope the best for you because that is a great pair of bettas buddy. I am conditioning right now another's 5 pairs for 2 month before try again. I want to make sure my infusoria grow (had almost a week and growing) and have everything ready. No rush. Just want to do it well.


----------



## leed (Feb 22, 2017)

Quite sad I only have 1 left now, seems like the smallest but very healthy. I had 2 but I lost 1 somewhere. They were a pair. Sadly I lost the other one. But I will redo another spawn when I have time. I just started a new spawn with the same female and another male betta w fry hatched yesterday. I'll condition her for another superblack spawn.


----------



## Nelvick (Jul 13, 2018)

leed said:


> Quite sad I only have 1 left now, seems like the smallest but very healthy. I had 2 but I lost 1 somewhere. They were a pair. Sadly I lost the other one. But I will redo another spawn when I have time. I just started a new spawn with the same female and another male betta w fry hatched yesterday. I'll condition her for another superblack spawn.


Good luck my friend with the new spawn. I am still conditioning mines and growing the infusoria.


----------



## leed (Feb 22, 2017)

Nelvick said:


> Good luck my friend with the new spawn. I am still conditioning mines and growing the infusoria.


I wished we could;ve spawn side by side and compare our little frys, but it;s okay take your time! I will try to spawn my super black when you spawn yours, my last one is growing strong and is a lot bigger now, like 2x size of a newly hatched one. it is a little over 2 week old.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry about your fry. Hope you have better luck in the furture.

I am curious to see if your SB produced marbles as all of mine did. But in general outcome depends on their background. Mine had little to no red but some (I had quite a few from different breeders throughout my country) produced some whites, and koi type of pattern. No melanos, no steel blue. Just SB, orchid, marble, and white/koi like pattern.


----------



## leed (Feb 22, 2017)

indjo said:


> Sorry about your fry. Hope you have better luck in the furture.
> 
> I am curious to see if your SB produced marbles as all of mine did. But in general outcome depends on their background. Mine had little to no red but some (I had quite a few from different breeders throughout my country) produced some whites, and koi type of pattern. No melanos, no steel blue. Just SB, orchid, marble, and white/koi like pattern.


I'm currently running a different spawn. I'm waiting til the fry get to 1 month old before I redo the super black, the last sb fry died today, I was being careless, but that is interesting to know! i'll definitely try to spawn the SB again and see if I get marbles or not.


----------

